# humble/modest



## Setwale_Charm

Merhaba!!
I am a little undecided as to the variety of translations that the dicitonary offers. Which would be the best word to translate: _My knowledge of Turkish is very humble yet_.?

Thank you.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

*zayıf*, [literally] “weak”, would probably be the most adequate word to use in this context.
 ​


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Cok sagol, Spectre!


----------



## avok

Benim Türkçe bilgim henüz zayıf.

Benim Türkçem henüz iyi değil.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

So is it not correct to just say: Türkce bilgim cok zayif?


P.S. A Great signature, avok!


----------



## avok

No, they are all correct..."Türkçe bilgim çok zayıf" and the other examples. What made you think it may be wrong? The use of "ben"? You can omit, it you know.


P.S. Thanks ! For my signature: "Chet Baker: It's always you"


----------

